# Tendonitis treatment?



## Jay27 (Jan 11, 2010)

I am looking for some natural method of helping with the tendonitis in my foot. Running is the cause but I don't want to stop doing that. Anyone know of any topical oils that may help reduce the tendon inflammation? When it is particularly painful I do 20 minutes ice, 20 minutes heat, 20 minutes ice, then 20 minutes heat. I don't like taking motrin, aspirin, etc.


----------



## sissy (Sep 7, 2009)

Back some years ago someone told me to take 100mg B1, 100mg B6, 5000 mec B12 sublingual, & 150 B complex. Plus some Vitamin c. It will take about 2 to 3 weeks to tell a deference. Mine was a bruised nerve. The B vitamins heal nerves. You will also have to take care of it. As long as it is swelled up the nerve is bruised. Continue to ice it. Do some research before taking anything. Maybe someone on here with more knowledge can help you more.
Sissy


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

My husband uses an all natural remedy called "Tendon Rescue" made by Peaceful Mountain, it contains Rosemary, Comfrey Leaf, Arnica Flower suspended in Aloe gel. Cured a shoulder issue that the Dr. said needed surgery.

A friend of mine made up an oil of Golden Rod, Rosemary, Solomon's Seal root and Mullein root, This stuff works like a charm.

Using St. John's Wort OIL has been found to relax muscles immediately when used 2 to 3 times daily and after 6 days it works on joints and tendons and after 14 days it can regenerate damaged cells.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

You might need to change the way you stretch or run AND rest it until it heals. When something is inflamed it can't heal without rest.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Dolomite, 2 tsp/day, vitamin C 2-4 GM 3-4 times a day. If you have plastic pipes in the house, or drink bottled water, put all your drinking water in a copper pitcher or pot for at least 24hr before drinking it. Copper deficiency is a major factor in tendonitis/bursitis/arthritis.


----------



## Jay27 (Jan 11, 2010)

Cyngbaeld said:


> Dolomite, 2 tsp/day, vitamin C 2-4 GM 3-4 times a day. If you have plastic pipes in the house, or drink bottled water, put all your drinking water in a copper pitcher or pot for at least 24hr before drinking it. Copper deficiency is a major factor in tendonitis/bursitis/arthritis.


We have copper pipes, but I will look into copper deficiency as the problem. I have a Drs appt Friday to try to determine the cause of all these bouts with tendonitis... could be that I am just getting older too


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

You probably also have magnesium/calcium imbalance. The dolomite will address that. It really, really helps. Be sure to take the vit c.


----------



## Old Swampgirl (Sep 28, 2008)

Good stretching, warm up gradually, & Spenco orthotic arch supports which raise the arch & by doing that will stretch the tendon. Must wear the hard plastic arch supports at all times & may have to get new running shoes to get a good fit. They can be trimmed but have never done so.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

Biofreeze. It's a mint-based product that stimulates increased blood flow to the area of application. Comes in spray or gel forms; I like the gel, myself. 

I have Achilles tendonitis, and nightly applications of Biofreeze keeps the pain to a tolerable level.


----------



## khelzy09 (Feb 9, 2010)

you have to stop the activity that caused the condition or at least reduce it. it is important to rest the affected area. Some form of support, such as a bandage, splint or brace, may be helpful as this will reduce movement. you can ease the pain and swelling by applying an ice pack or warm towel to the affected area. 
to prevent it you need a proper conditioning, gradual introduction of activity, warm-up and stretch before starting exercise and do a cool down exercise then stretch after the exercise, and wear appropriate shoes for the activity.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Bromelain


----------

